# form.submit(); funktioniert nicht...



## pxlArtizzt (14. September 2003)

Hi Leutz,
ich habe folgendes Formular:


```
<form action="doc.php" method="post" name="erstelle_beobachtungsgebiet">
[...]
<select name="staat" style="width:150px;" onchange="document.erstelle_beobachtungsgebiet.submit();">
[...]
</form>
```

allerdings will das teil auf Teufel komm raus nicht submitten... ich habs auch schon mit this.submit(); etc. versucht, aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren. Was muss ich dabei beachten? Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## pxlArtizzt (14. September 2003)

Übrigens: der IE sagt mir, dass das Objekt diese Eigenschaft oder Methode nicht unterstützt.... wie kann das?


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. September 2003)

Mmmh,das klingt,als ob sich in der Seite noch etwas Anderes befindet,
was auf den Namen "erstelle_beobachtungsgebiet" hört und kein Formular ist.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist,häng hier doch mal die ganze Seite ran  ...denn aus dem Code ist kein Fehler ersichtlich.

Wenn du nicht lange suchen willst,kannst du es auch mit "this.form.submit()" machen.
Wenn das nicht geht,müsstest du mal nachprüfen,ob sich "doc.php" auch im selben Verzeichnis befindet.


----------



## pxlArtizzt (14. September 2003)

ne, erstelle_beobachtungsgebiet gibts nur 1x...

dier das ganze formular:


```
<form name="erstelle_beobachtungsgebiet" action="index.php" method="post">
<table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="410">
	<tr>
		<td colspan="4"><b>Schritt 1 von 3</b><br><br><br></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			Name:
		</td>
		<td>
			<input type="text" style="width:150px" name="name" value="" disabled>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="140">
			Staat:
		</td>
		<td width="250">
			<select name="staat" style="width:150px;" onchange="this.form.submit();">
				<option value="">Bitte ausw&auml;hlen
				<option value="1">Staat1
				<option value="2">Staat2
				<option value="3">Staat3
			</select>
		</td>
		<td width="20">&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			Land:
		</td>
		<td>
			<select name="land" style="width:150px;" disabled>
				<option value="">Bitte ausw&auml;hlen
				<option value="1">Land1
				<option value="2">Land2
				<option value="3">Land3
			</select>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			Bezirk:
		</td>
		<td>
			<select name="bezirk" style="width:150px;" disabled>
				<option value="">Bitte ausw&auml;hlen
				<option value="1">Bezirk1
				<option value="2">Bezirk2
				<option value="3">Bezirk3
			</select>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			Stadt:
		</td>
		<td>
			<input type="text" style="width:150px" name="stadt" value="" disabled>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			Postleitzahl:
		</td>
		<td>
			<input type="text" style="width:50px" name="plz" maxlength="5" value="" disabled>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			TKK-Nummer:
		</td>
		<td>
			<input type="text" style="width:50px" name="tkk" maxlength="4" value=""  disabled>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			Gr&ouml;&szlig;e (in km&sup2;):
		</td>
		<td>
			<input type="text" style="width:50px" maxlength="4" name="groesse" value=""  disabled>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			Koordinaten:
		</td>
		<td>
			<input type="text" style="width:150px" name="koordinaten" value=""  disabled>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td valign="top">
			Beschreibung:
		</td>
		<td>
			<textarea name="beschreibung" cols="25" rows="4" style="width:250px;"  disabled></textarea>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			Art:
		</td>
		<td>
			<select name="art" style="width:250px;" disabled>
				<option value="1">Meeresküste
				<option value="2">Fließgewässer
				<option value="3">Binnen-Stillgewässer
				<option value="4">Moore, Verlandungszonen
				<option value="5">Wiesen / Weiden
				<option value="6">Äcker (undifferenziert)
				<option value="7">Offene, gehölzarme Äcker
				<option value="8">Halboffene Agrarlandschaft
				<option value="9">Laubwald (undifferenziert)
				<option value="10">Laubwald, überwiegend Weichholz
				<option value="11">Laubwald, überwiegend Hartholz
				<option value="12">Nadelwald (undifferenziert)
				<option value="13">Nadelwald, überwiegend Fläche
				<option value="14">Nadelwald, überwiegend Kiefer
				<option value="15">Dörfer, Gartenstädte, Kleingärten
				<option value="16">Wohnblocks, City
				<option value="17">Industrie, Gewerbe
				<option value="18">Grünanlagen, Gärten, Friedhöfe
				<option value="19">Weinberge
				<option value="20">Streuobstwiesen
				<option value="21">Ödland (undifferenziert)
				<option value="22">Kippen, Halden, Ruderalflächen
				<option value="23">Heiden (Calluna-, Wacholderh.)
				<option value="24">Sonstiges
				<option value="0">mehrere
			</select>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="2">
			Gebiet besteht aus mehreren Lebensraumtypen: &nbsp; <input type="Checkbox" name="art_typ" value="1"  disabled>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			Privatgarten:
		</td>
		<td>
			<input type="Checkbox" name="privat" value="1"  disabled>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="3" align="center">&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="2" align="center">
			<input type="submit" name="submit" value="weiter &gt;&gt;">&nbsp;&nbsp;<input type="reset" value="Zurücksetzen" name="reset"  disabled>
		</td>
		<td>&nbsp;</td>
	</tr>
</table>
<input type="hidden" name="modul" value="beobachtungsgebiet">
<input type="hidden" name="bgaction" value="">
<input type="hidden" name="liste" value="">
</form>
```


----------



## pxlArtizzt (14. September 2003)

So, ich habs jetzt... das Script funktioniert nur, wenn ich keinen Submit-Button dabei habe.... warum, weiß ich nicht, is anscheinend einfach so. 

Ich mochte Js noch nie, aber man kommt ja nich wirklich drumrum...


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. September 2003)

Es liegt nicht am Submit-Button,sondern an seinem Namen....der heisst genauso wie die Funktion,die nicht funktioniert.

Bei der Namensgebung von Elementen musst du drauf achten,dass diese nicht den selben Namen wie irgendwelche JS-Funktionen
haben(ob eigene oder vordefinierte,ist egal)

Geb dem Button einen anderen Namen,und es funktioniert


----------



## pxlArtizzt (14. September 2003)

oh danke, das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, normalerweise gebe  ich den Submit Buttons keine Namen, da muss ich wohl Code aus alten Zeiten übernommen haben 

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------

